#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Resume Templates and Samples for Engineers/ Engineering CV Templates and Samples >  >  Resume Template

## Tharmapandian

This is My Resume
1      Seeking a challenging environment that encourages learning and provides exposure to new   ideas with which I can disclose my multifaceted technical and  analytical capabilities backed by strong will, there by stimulate  personal and professional growth where I shall be a part of the growth.





  Similar Threads: resume Mechanical Engineering Resume/CV Template - Sample Mechanical Engineer Resume/CV resume The Great Mind Challenge - Project Scenario Template How to create Letterhead template in Word 2007?

----------


## chiru_1387

*PROFESSIONAL SUMMARY :*





1      Seeking a challenging environment that encourages learning and provides exposure to new  ideas with which I can disclose my multifaceted technical and analytical capabilities backed by strong will, there by stimulate personal and professional growth where I shall be a part of the growth.
2      Around 2  year of teaching experience in engineering colleges. 3      1year call center experience in SUTHERLAND, Visakhapatnam.  4      Have Object Oriented Programming experience using .Net, Java. 5      Have good communication skills, adaptability to change, fast learner along with strong analytical skills and good team player.  *TECHNICAL SKILLS :* 




 *Languages   & Technologies*

C  , DotNet 3.5

 *Integrated   Development Environments*

Microsoft VisualStudio-*2005/08*_,_ 


 *Other   Technologies*

HTML, Testing   Tools



 *Operating   Systems*

MS Windows   95/NT/2000/XP/Vista.

 *Databases*

 Oracle 9i, Sql-Server2005/2008.





 *EDUCATION :*




*1     * *Pursuing M.Tech in Gandhi Engineering College(GEC) , Bhubaneswar  [2011  2013 april] .* *2     * Completed *B.Tech* in INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY from M.V.G.R College of engineering with an aggregate of *[60.37%]*.* [2004-08]* *3     * Completed *INTERMEDIATE* (MPC) from SANTHA JUNIOR COLLEGE, near venkojipalem with an aggregate of *[68.3%]*. *[2002-04]* *4     * Completed *SSC* from ST. MARYS HIGH SCHOOL ,seethammadhara ,Doctors Colony with an aggregate of *[70.5%] [2002]* 

 *WORK EXPERIENCE :                                                               * 




*1    * From April 2010  Till date: *Asst. Professor* Department of Information Technology *Coastal Institute of Technology and Management, Kothavalsa*, Vizianagaram. *2    * From May2009 to May2010 worked as *Technical Support Executive* at *SUTERLAND GLOBAL SERVICES* in Visakhapatnam. 


 *SUBJECTS  &    LABS  HANDLED :*



 *Subjects*
*Distributed Database*  *Computer Organization* *DBMS* *C Language* *Software engineering* *Computer Networks*
 *Labs*

*Unix Lab*
*DBMS LAB*
*C Lab* 
*IT workshop*



*K EREIENC:                                                            * 
 *ACADEMIC  PROJECT  :*




 *Title*
 *SECURE   COMMUNICATIONS*

 *Client*
 *Academic Project*

 *Team Size*
 *4*

 *Duration*
 *December 2008  April   2008*

 *Role*
 *Developing,   Designing, Testing, Documentation.*

 *Testing*
 *Manual Testing and   QTP*



*Synopsis:* The objective of the project is to provide secure communication among the systems connected in the network. It provides necessary authentication for the File Transferring in the network transmission.       The project entitled as *SECURE COMMUNICATION USING RIJNDAEL ALGOIRTHM* Is to implement the advanced encryption standards.                     By implementing FTP through sockets programming the end user is able to send and receive the encrypted and decrypted file to any system in the network. The following are the major operations in this application *1     * *Encryption                         :-*  Encrypting the file done in this module 2      *Decryption*                         :-  Decrypting of the encrypting of file is done in this module 3      *Password Authentication*  :-  For encrypting and decrypting the user has to                                 Prove his Authentication by giving the password. 4      * Client & Server Side*          :-  Used to send or receive the files across the n/w.  *DOTNET PROJECT :*



 *Title*
 *SONGS.COM*

 *Client*
 *  ------* 

 *Team Size*
 *2*

 *Duration*
 *February 2009 TO April   2009*

 *Role*
 *DEVELOPER*


*Synopsis:* 
                  The project *SONGS.COM* is used to Adding and share songs through the website. This website allows registered users to upload and download .mp3 songs. It allows searching for songs based on song title, singer and language.  The following are the major operations in this application. 



  User Registration            
 Login
 Password   Recovery
 Change   password
 Home page

  Add   Song
 List songs of current user
 Delete   a song
 Search   for songs
 Logout




 *Personal Profile :*




Name*                               : * * C*hiranjeevi. Aripaka

Date of Birth  *                  :  * 13 march 1987        

Fathers Name*                  : *  Chandra Rao. A

Gender*                            :*    Male  

Marital status*                   :   * *M*arried  

Nationality*                       :   * Indian

Languages Known*            :   * English, Telugu and Hindi

Permanent Address*         :   * D/No : 53-10-18,                                           Near Ramalayam,                                           Maddilapalem,                                           Visakhapatnam -530013.                                           Ph. No  9705905583 , 9440520431 Alternate Email  Id          *:*   chiranjeevi1387[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com 





Place: Visakhapatnam                                                                          CHIRANJEEVI. A Date:

----------

